# After short drives will only start with air box opened?



## Trez (Aug 6, 2015)

I have a 2006 Nissan Altima that starts fine on cold starts, but after two or three short trips it won't start. The only way I can get it to start is by opening the airbox and cranking it over one or two times. Not sure what's going on. I've even replaced the air filter. Any ideas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check for any sort of restriction in the air intake plenum before the air box. Also perform an ECU code readout with a scan tool to see if any fault code(s) may be set; post the actual fault code(s) here on the forum.


----------



## Trez (Aug 6, 2015)

Prior to this problem it was reading PO0300, but we replaced the ignition coil 3 and spark plags. It still randomly puts out this code.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A P0300 is an indication of multiple cylinder misfires rather then just one cylinder misfiring. Make sure you're running the proper spark plug type which should be an NGK PLFR5A-11. Other aftermarket types may cause misfiring or driveability problems. Also the fuel injectors may be dirty causing the misfiring. Run some good injection cleaner, like Techron or Redline SL-1, through the system; Give the cleaner about a week or two to do it's job.


----------



## Trez (Aug 6, 2015)

Still having current issues, and can't figure out what the problem is.


----------

